# Gear Finder



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

Well after being on this site for a bit, I have found that you cannot ask for gear or a source. Everybody seems to frown upon that and just gives the “go f**k yourself” or “suck a d**K” or has a sarcastic picture of a bicycle. I’m guessing this attitude towards less fortunate individuals might have some validity. It looks like you guys have people asking for gear all the time. And I understand that those with legit sources don’t want to lose them by telling everyone.  

When I was growing up in the northeast, I had sources for every illicit drug you could think of.  I even had a source that had tigers and exotic animals. However, now I am much older and haven’t been it that city for 15 years. Now I have zero connections. I am clearly not going to get any sources from here that are legit because you guys don’t trust me and many have said that I guess I shouldn’t trust anyone either. 

I have looked into your home brew section and that seems feasible but still leaves me with the same plight…where to get legit raw. So without being mean or giving a sarcastic answer, how would one go about finding a decent source?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just like anything in life, you are going to have to slowly earn people's trust.  You seem smart enough to know that this doesn't happen overnight.  Start contributing and work to be a valued member of this forum.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

And there is the bicycle. Thanks Joliver.


----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Just like anything in life, you are going to have to slowly earn people's trust.  You seem smart enough to know that this doesn't happen overnight.  Start contributing and work to be a valued member of this forum.




Thanks I'll try. Not sure what I can contribute though, most on here have more BB knowledge than I do.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 28, 2015)

Dex said:


> Thanks I'll try. Not sure what I can contribute though, most on here have more BB knowledge than I do.



One way to contribute is to ask questions. It sparks lively debate...unless red is here.  **** that guy.


----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I do have a question about Test. I'm not sure if you saw my intro the other day but my level is 350 and I am sluggish. Anyway, my question didn't get answered about if I do find some Test Enan or Cyp; how does it raise the level? What does taking 250mg/wk of Cyp put my level at? FYI, this would be a first cycle. And, after 12-16wks of that, where would my level be? Would my natural test decrease even further than my pre-cycle level?


----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

I will post this in another thread as well since this is under my "Gear Finder" thread.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 28, 2015)

Dex said:


> Well I do have a question about Test. I'm not sure if you saw my intro the other day but my level is 350 and I am sluggish. Anyway, my question didn't get answered about if I do find some Test Enan or Cyp; how does it raise the level? What does taking 250mg/wk of Cyp put my level at? FYI, this would be a first cycle. And, after 12-16wks of that, where would my level be? Would my natural test decrease even further than my pre-cycle level?



Bump the thread for more replies and I'll check it out for sure.

It is virtually impossible to say what a given dose of test will do because it is a concentration, and everyone is different. I've seen 250mgs put one guy at 500...one at twice that level--on the same gear.

As far as recovery goes, proper pct and preventative hcg during the cycle would help, but it is hard to say without post cycle bloods to see if your post pct levels held.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 28, 2015)

Take a second and breath everyone is giving you great information. Start making threads learning about AAS and everything that comes with it. If you are serious and take suggestions it will help not saying you will get a source but you will have more knowledge on what to look for contribute as much as you can and ask questions. Just be honest and be yourself Good luck!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2015)

It takes time to find that source because unlike rec users we aren't junkies willing to take huge levels of risk.

It just takes time really. Eventually you will make some friends and eventually one will help you out.  It's just how it is.

Or you can gamble and buy from wherever you find and hope you don't get scammed or an infection or something.

If you have a total test level of 350 you should look into clomid and see if you can elevate it before jumping into test. Your doc should be open to helping with that.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 28, 2015)

Dex, let me try to explain how things work in a way you might appreciate. 

Remember the first time you had sex? Did you just bust into the club and say "Yo, any you b1tches DTF?"  I'm guessing not, but good for you if so and things worked out. More likely, you met a woman and you spent some time getting to know her. You learned to value her beyond just what she could do for your lil' soldier. You earned her trust and demonstrated that you took your relationship with her seriously through your words and your actions. Eventually, she asked you to stay the night. 

UGB is kinda like that woman. Except its all gay butt sex and d1ck pics. So, that. Yea.


----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It takes time to find that source because unlike rec users we aren't junkies willing to take huge levels of risk.
> 
> It just takes time really. Eventually you will make some friends and eventually one will help you out.  It's just how it is.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will have to research the effects of Clomid. It is for PCT, right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2015)

Dex said:


> Thanks, I will have to research the effects of Clomid. It is for PCT, right?


Pct yes. But also most docs will put you on clomid before trying trt.


----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Dex, let me try to explain how things work in a way you might appreciate.
> 
> Remember the first time you had sex? Did you just bust into the club and say "Yo, any you b1tches DTF?"  I'm guessing not, but good for you if so and things worked out. More likely, you met a woman and you spent some time getting to know her. You learned to value her beyond just what she could do for your lil' soldier. You earned her trust and demonstrated that you took your relationship with her seriously through your words and your actions. Eventually, she asked you to stay the night.
> 
> UGB is kinda like that woman. Except its all gay butt sex and d1ck pics. So, that. Yea.



I understand what you are saying. I will be sticking around and learning as much as I can here and I'll do as much as I can with my test level until I find something. I won't be looking for the d**k pics though. Haha


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 28, 2015)

Dick pics are a right of passage. I thought you wanted to fit in?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 28, 2015)

joliver said:


> One way to contribute is to ask questions. It sparks lively debate...unless red is here.  **** that guy.



**** you Jol , God I hate you !!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2015)

What kind of a queer turns down cock pics?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 28, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Dex, let me try to explain how things work in a way you might appreciate.
> 
> Remember the first time you had sex? Did you just bust into the club and say "Yo, any you b1tches DTF?"  I'm guessing not, but good for you if so and things worked out. More likely, you met a woman and you spent some time getting to know her. You learned to value her beyond just what she could do for your lil' soldier. You earned her trust and demonstrated that you took your relationship with her seriously through your words and your actions. Eventually, she asked you to stay the night.
> 
> UGB is kinda like that woman. Except its all gay butt sex and d1ck pics. So, that. Yea.




So your saying that if I wanna make a new friend, I can pitch and you'll catch? 






Op 

Contributions to the board could include things like arguing with POB.  That always makes me laugh. 

Oh oh oh another one. You could argue with doc about the importance of an AI or how to home brew.  Those are always fun to watch.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jun 28, 2015)

Damn Pillar, once agin I learn something from you by reading posts. Clovis can raise your test levels?  Who knew that shit. Not me.  Thanks.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 28, 2015)

I just got gear last week from here. http://www.elitefts.com/shop/power-lifting/multi-ply/metal-pro-briefs.html


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 28, 2015)

Dex said:


> Well after being on this site for a bit, I have found that you cannot ask for gear or a source. Everybody seems to frown upon that and just gives the “go f**k yourself” or “suck a d**K” or has a sarcastic picture of a bicycle. I’m guessing this attitude towards less fortunate individuals might have some validity. It looks like you guys have people asking for gear all the time. And I understand that those with legit sources don’t want to lose them by telling everyone.
> 
> When I was growing up in the northeast, I had sources for every illicit drug you could think of.  I even had a source that had tigers and exotic animals. However, now I am much older and haven’t been it that city for 15 years. Now I have zero connections. I am clearly not going to get any sources from here that are legit because you guys don’t trust me and many have said that I guess I shouldn’t trust anyone either.
> 
> I have looked into your home brew section and that seems feasible but still leaves me with the same plight…where to get legit raw. So without being mean or giving a sarcastic answer, how would one go about finding a decent source?



You may want to check into local or online clinics. Have your test checked, it could be low and you could be a candidate for HRT and get on the stuff legally for your well being. Just a suggestion.


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 28, 2015)

Dex said:


> Well I do have a question about Test. I'm not sure if you saw my intro the other day but my level is 350 and I am sluggish. Anyway, my question didn't get answered about if I do find some Test Enan or Cyp; how does it raise the level? What does taking 250mg/wk of Cyp put my level at? FYI, this would be a first cycle. And, after 12-16wks of that, where would my level be? Would my natural test decrease even further than my pre-cycle level?



If your level is 350 (close to mine) that made me a candidate for HRT and I was able to get on legal test through a clinic. It may be your best option for now and worked great for me.


----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> If your level is 350 (close to mine) that made me a candidate for HRT and I was able to get on legal test through a clinic. It may be your best option for now and worked great for me.



That's what I was thinking. I believe I should be able to get a prescription since it is low (for my age). I would rather have it covered under insurance but my physician said not a chance. So I will fire him and try another. As far as online clinics, I don't know how to tell if they are legit or not. And from what I have read, they are much more expensive and it is all out of pocket.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dex said:


> That's what I was thinking. I believe I should be able to get a prescription since it is low (for my age). I would rather have it covered under insurance but my physician said not a chance. So I will fire him and try another. As far as online clinics, I don't know how to tell if they are legit or not. And from what I have read, they are much more expensive and it is all out of pocket.



Research what is known as "Borderline Hypogonadism".  Additional blood work may qualify you for treatment.  

Did you get your blood work first thing in the morning after a good night's sleep?


----------



## Dex (Jun 29, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Research what is known as "Borderline Hypogonadism".  Additional blood work may qualify you for treatment.
> 
> Did you get your blood work first thing in the morning after a good night's sleep?



Yes I got it done at 8:45am. I mean I woke up at 7:30 that day but the lab didn't open until 8:30. Not sure if that would make a difference. Also, different labs have different parameters. I have seen most are 300-1050 for normal but my physician's lab gave a range of 250-850.


----------



## Dman (Jun 29, 2015)

*test levels*



Dex said:


> Well I do have a question about Test. I'm not sure if you saw my intro the other day but my level is 350 and I am sluggish. Anyway, my question didn't get answered about if I do find some Test Enan or Cyp; how does it raise the level? What does taking 250mg/wk of Cyp put my level at? FYI, this would be a first cycle. And, after 12-16wks of that, where would my level be? Would my natural test decrease even further than my pre-cycle level?


Well I'm no expert but I do know that you have to get your levels checked to be accurate as I have had Braun surgery and my pituitary glad shut Dow and at one point my levels got down to 50 and it took months to get them back to a normal range at 200 mg a week and point is every ones body is different and levels climb and drop differently age has a big factor in that as well in order for my body to function normally with out depression or any thing of such I will have to take test the of my life to remain healthy .


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 29, 2015)

Dex said:


> That's what I was thinking. I believe I should be able to get a prescription since it is low (for my age). I would rather have it covered under insurance but my physician said not a chance. So I will fire him and try another. As far as online clinics, I don't know how to tell if they are legit or not. And from what I have read, they are much more expensive and it is all out of pocket.



Regretfully, your local physician may not be the best for this. The programs they put together, when they do seem to be lacking. You could get a recommendation from a clinic then take that into your doc and see what he says. Or find a local clinic that specializes in HRT. It's not cheap, mine was not covered by insurance and I had to pay out of pocket.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pct yes. But also most docs will put you on clomid before trying trt.



Yep.  they wanted me to try it


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 29, 2015)

Dangit..when I saw this thread I thought it was another cool app i could download for my iphone. Disappointed


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 30, 2015)

Thats not the bicycle I was thinking of. You need to check out GQs bike. Thats the real deal. :32 (17):
!S!


----------

